# bubbles just for show



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

many see to like switching on air pump to make lots of bubbles, to me it seems more for the show and something to look at. people seem to think bubbles are oxygenating the water plenty. but i am sure if your filter is making the surface move thats where disolved oxygen enters water for fish to breathe yea. i think my powerhead filter does a good job of that and no need for an air pump.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

bubbles are not just for show. They also move the move the surface of water. Also, when bubbles are raising from the bottom of the tank, it moves water along with it, therefore, carrying any debris from the bottom of the tank upward.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey so if i leave air stone on for few hours a day like when im at home watching telly, then its actually helping? i thought air pumps were not necessary. my filter also makes some bubbles as i have a tube connected with tiny holes and water drops in along the holes.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

anything that breaks the surface tension of the water will help with oxygenation.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

1 thing you can look at is the size rating on air pumps. to me that says it all. the smallest pumps are only good for 10g therefor lots of air is needed for ideal conditions. obviously small tanks or bowls run no air but they are less than ideal conditions. hope that helps Cheers


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

One thing I've heard about using air stones is that you want to constantly keep it running. When you shut it off, bacteria may form and clog the stone. Although they're cheap to purchase, it can become annoying.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also if your gonna shut off the airpump really make sure you put a check valve in the line so you don't get siphoning happening


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

in addition to what Charles said, the bubbles breaking the surface facilitate gas exchange.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Jun 1, 2011)

Stagnant water builds up disease and bacteria and will also attract insects. Thats a worst case scenario, but the air is to stop that. My bubble thing is a dead pirate hugging a cannon that the bubbles come out of, its pretty cool  It helps with the oxygen, but I don't find it helps clean much, most of what may be picked up, just falls back down anyways...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

gary007 said:


> i thought air pumps were not necessary.


 They arent necessary (many people never use them), but they do help. My friend found another use for the bubbles. She has aquatic frogs in a tall hex tank. Whenever the frogs want a gulp of air, they hitch a free ride to the top in the stream of bubbles.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

If you are doing CO2 injection, surface agitation will release the CO2. In such case, the use of air stone may not be a good idea.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Air pumps can be personal preference.
I don't like the noise of the pumps.
It also depends on the size of the tank and what filtration you use.
If your tank is really small, you probably have to use an air pump instead of what I do.
I don't use air pumps on any of my tanks, whether it's my 20G hospital or all the way up to my 125G.
I use the canister filter outflow to heavily agitate the surface. Because my glass lids are a tight fit, the powerheads I use for xtra circulation are also utilized to inject air so the tanks don't become stagnant. Hagen and Maxijets have air injection features.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

In the age of HOB and canister filters, bubble streams are a bit redundant. Bubbles absolutely help circulation and oxygenation, but so do filters and it's not necessary to double up.


----------

